
BlackBerry Thunder, the touchscreen BlackBerry we’ve all been waiting for - berecruited
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/05/13/blackberry-thunder-the-touchscreen-blackberry-weve-all-been-waiting-for/
======
joshwa
And it's Verizon, which means we'll get a custom OS that's completely
unusable, unhackable, has annoying logos and cross-promotions everywhere that
can't be turned off, makes you pay extra monthly for most "features", gets
upgraded without your consent, and is ugly and red.

Yay for Verizon!

